# Szybkość uruchamiania się Gentoo

## Vibe

Witam,  :Smile: 

  Zdecydowałem się napisać ten post ponieważ od dawna interesuje mnie szybkość działania Gentoo i w zasadzie był to główny powód dla którego sięgnąłem po tą dystrybucję linuksa. Przede wszystkim jednak szukałem systemu, którego jedną z największych zalet będzie szybkość uruchamiania się. Na jednym z forów przeczytałem że na przeciętnym sprzęcie Gentoo można uruchomić w 15 sekund. Ciekaw jestem czy na waszym sprzęcie można faktycznie uzyskać taki wynik i od czego to głównie zależy tzn. czy decydujące znaczenie ma w tym przypadku jednak hardware. Ja posiadam dwurdzeniowy procesor intela 1,7 GHz i w zasadzie nie zauważyłem żadnej większej różnicy pomiędzy uruchamianiem się Gentoo a np. Ubuntu, Opensusem czy Archem.

  Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź!   :Cool: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja wycisnąłem 13 sekund z KDM. Jest kilka tricków, m.in. readahead, ureadahead, prelink, preload. To zależy przede wszystkim od rodzaju twardziela - na dyskach SD to i pewnie 5 sekund się wyciągnie na jakiejś minimalistycznej konfiguracji debca.

----------

## SlashBeast

Szybkosc w gentoo jest efektem ubocznym wyrzucenia bloatu, budowania bez wsparcia dla rzeczy, ktorych nie chcemy i odpowiednich flag procesora. Na aktualnym sprzecie nie widac duzej roznicy.

Naprawde nie rozumiem dlaczego predkosc uruchamiania moze miec znaczenie. Jezeli ktos chce odpalic komputer i juz pracowac w ciagu kilku sekund, polecam hibernacje, tak, na komputerach stacjonarnych tez ludzie hibernuja do dysku.

----------

## soban_

Bylo juz pare tematow na temat szybkosci uruchamiania sie gentoo, pamietam nawet jak ktos wiecej wycisna na archu. Jednak tak samo jak @SlashBeast uwazam ze jest to psu na bude. Wywal wszystko uslugi i uzyskasz pare sec, tylko co to da? Ja bardziej bym patrzyl na stablinosc, kompatyblinosc, funkcjonalnosc, elastycznosc itp na ostatnim miejscu bym chyba postawil czas uruchamiania - no o ile zachowany jest zdrowy rozsadek i nie trwa to pol godziny. No chyba ze podasz dobry powod dla ktorego to robisz i np musisz 40x dziennie resetowac system.

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jezeli ktos chce odpalic komputer i juz pracowac w ciagu kilku sekund, polecam hibernacje, tak, na komputerach stacjonarnych tez ludzie hibernuja do dysku.

 

Ale hibernacja na dysk nie przyśpiesza włączania komputera - wręcz je spowalnia. Moje komputery mają 4 GB RAM. Z tego zajętych jest ok. 2-3 GB. W czasie wybudzania z hibernacji trzeba to wszystko z dysku wczytać i załadować z powrotem do RAM. Komputer po wybudzeniu zwykle mieli mi dyskiem przez dobrą minutę (jak nie dłużej), a środowisko jest używalne czasami nawet dopiero po 2-3  minutach. Nawet przy transferach rzędu 40-50 MB/s wczytanie 3 GB zrzutu RAM zajmuje ponad minutę.

Z hibernacji na dysk korzystam tylko wtedy, gdy pracuję na laptopie, na baterii i muszę wyłączyć system w środku pracy (uruchomionych kilka maszyn wirtualnych, jakieś IDE, kilkanaście zakładek w przeglądarce, ileś sesji shella, itp.).

Jeśli już, to lepej używać STR (suspend to ram) - wtedy rzeczywiście jest szybko.

----------

## SlashBeast

Conajmniej dziwne, gdyz tuxonice (o nim tutaj myslalem) zapisuje tez page cache, wiec nie powinien mielic dyskiem po wybudzeniu. Uzywam TOI z kompresja lzo. Wybudzenie pelne, do monentu gdy moge pracowac dalej trwa u mnie 25-30s. System jestem wstanie zbootowac w ~20s. Ale zanim wstana Xy, zanim wstanie Firefox, zanim trafia do cache pliki (po starcie systemu proste 'git status' w repo ktore ma blisko 4G i kilkadziesiat tysiecy plikow trwa dobra minute), potrzebuje kilka minut, a wybudzajac z TOI odpalam i tada, wszystko dziala.

----------

## Zwierzak

A ja stosuję po prostu wstrzymanie systemu (hibernację do RAM), dzięki czemu start systemu jest w ciągu kilku sekund, pomijany jest bios i inne dzięki temu. Oczywiście mam laptopa, więc nie boję się nagłych braków prądu. Już się nauczyłem, że szybciej sprzęt jest gotowy do działania po wstrzymaniu, poza tym wszystkie moje zadania zostają zachowane.

----------

## Pryka

Mi to szczerze wisi, przez te wszystkie lata Gentoo trochę już się zmuliło nie ma co się oszukiwać to oczywiste, to nie to samo co po czystej instalce. Tyle, że mam to gdzieś, komputer chodzi praktycznie non-stop więc niespecjalnie zajmuje mnie problem bootowania który trwa jakieś 20-25s

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Conajmniej dziwne, gdyz tuxonice (o nim tutaj myslalem)

 

Używam kernela archowego (hibernacja bez sterydów - to co daje vanilla 2.6.38 w chwili obecnej)  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No skoro vanilla to nie masz tuxonice tylko ten myk do hibernacji z mainline uswsusp bodaj, to nie zapisuje page cache nawet. Nie dziw sie wiec, ze Ci dysk mieli.

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naprawde nie rozumiem dlaczego predkosc uruchamiania moze miec znaczenie. Jezeli ktos chce odpalic komputer i juz pracowac w ciagu kilku sekund, polecam hibernacje, tak, na komputerach stacjonarnych tez ludzie hibernuja do dysku.
> 
> 

 

  Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Niestety nie zgodzę się z tym że szybkość uruchamiania to sprawa mało znacząca. Weźmy pod uwagę sam fakt, że Gentoo po czystej instalacji to wersja wybitnie minimalistyczna - przecież w tym systemie  praktycznie nic nie ma a mimo to po względem szybkości ładowania się wypada u mnie gorzej niż np. Windows XP, który ma znacznie więcej niepotrzebnych procesów, usług i programów na dzień dobry. Nie chodzi mi już nawet o to że Gentoo nie odpala się na moim dwurdzeniowym procku w 15 sekund tylko o prosty fakt że reklamuje się tą wersję systemu jako najszybszą spośród wszystkich systemów a w rzeczywistości jest to trochę taki mit. Ja osobiście chciałbym aby mój system operacyjny na PC lub notebooku odpalał się szybciej niż najnowszy Android w moim smartfonie którego czas uruchamianie wynosi 30 sekund przy dużo gorszym procesorze.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Widzę, że w tym momencie problem leży już tylko i wyłącznie między komputerem a fotelem. Windowsy, Ubuntu, Androidy i inne syfy mają to wszystko już po prostu wbudowane i skonfigurowane. Wszystkie optymalizacje są dokonywane przez developerów. Stąd wywodzi się chociażby ureadahead. Instalując czyste Gentoo otrzymujemy _czyste_ Gentoo, na którym nic nie ma, nie ma też optymalizacji. Ja tam nie wiem, ale jak wywalisz X'y, to masz 3 sekundy od gruba do prompa o login...

----------

## soban_

Mysle ze @Garrappachc trafil w 10. Dzieki temu pominiesz tez problem z flashem, chociaz nie wiem jak on smiga np na linksie i czy dziala...

----------

## Pryka

 *Vibe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Naprawde nie rozumiem dlaczego predkosc uruchamiania moze miec znaczenie. Jezeli ktos chce odpalic komputer i juz pracowac w ciagu kilku sekund, polecam hibernacje, tak, na komputerach stacjonarnych tez ludzie hibernuja do dysku.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Może weź pod uwagę to, że Gentoo nie ma speed-boota jak Ubuntu gdzie najpierw ładują się rzeczy niezbędne do uruchomienia środowiska graficznego, a podczas tego gdy już pracujesz, reszta rzeczy dlatego to szybciej trwa, taka sama sytuacja jest z XP część systemu ładuje się, gdy już na nim pracujesz, w Gentoo wszystkie skrypty startują po boocie jądra, jak Ci się to nie podoba spraw aby te które Cię interesują startowały po gdm-ie czy innym menadżerze logowania czy jakkolwiek inaczej, gdy uznasz to za słuszne.

A tak poza tym nikt nigdy nie pisał, że Gentoo jest najszybsze w logowaniu tylko ogólnie najbardziej responsywny w pracy. A poza tym myślałem, że już wiesz, że to nie jest już takie proste jak kiedyś, gdy ludzie mieli słabe komputery, dało się zobaczyć różnicę, teraz albo to każdemu wisi, albo jest tak mikra i niezauważalna, że who cares? A jak ktoś chce zobaczyć to coś o kim każdy gada musi się napracować.

ps. Jeszcze się odniosę do tego szybszego XP zauważ, że on jest "prekonfigurowany" i zoptymalizowany przez twórców, a Gentoo nie, optymalizacja trwa na etapie kompilacji kodu, a dalej zależy od umiejętności "stawiającego" ów prosta sprawa. Jak coś skiepścisz to nie wiń Gentoo bo on ma w tym najmniejszą winę.

----------

